# Probleme beim drucken mit HP Designjet T520



## Patrick Star (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

nach langer langer Abwesenheit bin ich hier auch mal wieder unterwegs und hoffe das ihr mir bei einem Problem helfen könnt.

Es geht um das im Titel stehende Druckermodell.
Er wird in der Firma als Plotter und für das drucken von Zeichnungen verwendet.

ich versuche mal das Poblem zu beschreiben.
Unsere Kollegen im CAD Bereich bekommen oft Zeichnungen im PDF Format zugeschickt.
Oft tritt dann das Phänomen auf, dass sich das PDF nicht drucken lässt und in der Warteschlange hängen bleibt.
Schickt man aber dieselbe Zeichnung per Mail an einen anderen Arbeitsplatz kann der Kollege an dem Arbeitsplatz die PDF problemlos drucken. 

Vielleicht wichtig ist noch, dass dieses Phänomen unabhängig vom Format der Zeichnung ist.
Es tritt auch nicht immer und nicht bei jeder PDF auf. Manchmal hilft auch das aus- und wieder einschalten.

Betriebssystem ist Windows 10 Version 1709. Auf 1804 können wir aufgrund unseres WWS noch nicht updaten.
Druckertreiber ist der offizielle von der HP Webseite.

Ich Danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2018)

HP und die Treiber - eine unendliche Geschichte.

Habt ihr mal die Firmware des Druckers (ein Plotter ist etwas ganz anderes, auch wenn HP das immer noch nicht weiß) erneuert:
HP Kundensupport kontaktieren | HP(R) Kundensupport ?

Adobe bettet die Grafiken meist ein als Flat stream:


> obj
> <</Type/XObject/Subtype/Image/Width 1422/Height 874/ColorSpace/DeviceRGB/BitsPerComponent 8/Interpolate false/Filter/FlateDecode/Length 263366>>
> stream


.



> Manchmal hilft auch das aus- und wieder einschalten.


 Wie ist der Drucker verbunden: USB oder Netzwerk?


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2018)

Liegt das Problem wirklich bei HP wenn der Kollege problemlos die gleiche Datei drucken kann?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

Das hört sich bei mir nach Netzwerk Problem an, da es mit einem anderem Rechner geht.
Gehe davon aus das jeder Rechner per Netzwerk mit dem Drucker verbunden ist.

Falls ihr eine Firewall habt diese mal deaktivieren, denn es kann sein das solch ein Programm die PDF nicht zu lässt da es von einer Schädlichen Datei ausgeht.
Glaube dass das Problem nicht direkt vom Drucker kommen wird. 

Bei mir klappt es manchmal nicht mit dem einscannen von Dokumente am Drucker.
Nach dem Einscannen müsste normalerweise Verzeichnis mit der neuen Datei auf meinem Rechner geöffnet werden und dann passiert gar nichts.
Deaktiviere ich mein Norton Internet Security dann funktioniert es. Mein Rechner ist auch per Netzwerk an alle Rechner von uns angebunden.

EDIT: Bei dieser Gelegenheit nach diesem Thema habe ich nun den Drucker(IP-Adresse) in der Netzwerk Einstellung von Norton mit hinzugefügt und nun klappt es auch mit dem Einscannen.


----------



## Patrick Star (11. Juli 2018)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.



> Habt ihr mal die Firmware des Druckers (ein Plotter ist etwas ganz anderes, auch wenn HP das immer noch nicht weiß) erneuert:


Laut meinem Kollegen ist das schon gemacht worden.



> Das hört sich bei mir nach Netzwerk Problem an, da es mit einem anderem Rechner geht.
> Gehe davon aus das jeder Rechner per Netzwerk mit dem Drucker verbunden ist.


Die Drucker bzw. PC´s sind alle über Netzwerk angebunden. Das Netz vom Drucker bzw. von den PC´s wo das Problem auftritt ist stabil. 
Das Problem scheint manchmal auch zu wandern. Ab und zu tritt das exakt gleiche Problem auch an anderen Rechnern auf. Hatte ich vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen.

Firewall hab ich ebenfalls schon geprüft. Im CAD Bereich werden relevante Dateien wie bspw. PDF nicht weggefangen.
Wir verwenden einmal Hardwarebasierte Firewall, Sophos, und Softwareseitig für die Clients Trend Micro. Aber auch da passen die Einstelleungen. Selbst bei deaktivierten Trend Micro tritt der Fehler auf.

Was mir gerade so spontan einfällt:
Ein relativ gängiges Zeichnungsformat ist TIF. Eventuell könnte es ja auch sein, dass eine Zeichnung von TIF zu PDF konvertiert wurde und es daher zu diesem Problem kommt. Das erklärt allerdings nicht wieso es dann auf einem anderen Rechner funktioniert die Datei zu drucken...


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juli 2018)

Patrick Star schrieb:


> Das erklärt allerdings nicht wieso es dann auf einem anderen Rechner funktioniert die Datei zu drucken...


Die PCs sind alle gleich oder mit unterschiedlicher Hardware bestückt?


----------



## Patrick Star (12. Juli 2018)

Die Rechner haben, bis auf einen, (größere Grafikkarte) die gleiche Konfiguration. Sowohl Hard- als auch Softwareseitig.

Heute Morgen trat das Problem auch auf einem anderen Arbeitsplatz auf.


----------



## Patrick Star (27. Juli 2018)

Das Problem besteht leider nachwievor.
Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2018)

Du könntest noch einen Rechner mit einer Standard-Windowsinstallation als temporären Druckserver hinstellen und schaun ob die Probleme immer noch bestehen.
Wenn es dann ein paar Wochen lang keine Probleme gibt, liegt der Hund nicht bei der Infrastruktur (Netzwerk, Firewall) oder beim Treiber/Drucker.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (1. August 2018)

Wenn das Problem ‚wandert‘, dann ist es wohl kein Problem mit eurem Drucker sondern wirklich ein Problem mit eurem Netzwerk.
Je nach Aufbau der Infrastruktur (Router, Switch etc.) wird es schwer, solche Fehler zu finden.

Man kann, je nach Switch, einfach mal den Datenverkehr mitzuplotten und zu gucken, wo es Probleme gibt.
Manchmal reicht schon ein Kabel, bei dem es nen Wackler gibt.

Wireshark ist auch noch ne Alternativezum Testen des Netzwerks.


----------



## Patrick Star (6. August 2018)

Netzwerk wäre zwar durchaus möglich, jedoch tuh ich mich etwas schwer mit dem Gedanken das es am Netz liegen könnte.
Die Leitungen im CAD Bereich sind neu verlegt worden, durchgemessen worden und es läuft stabil. 

Es tritt auch nur auf wenn eine PDF Datei gedruckt werden soll. Dann aber auch nicht bei jeder, sodass kein Schema zu erkennen ist in welcher Situation, welche Datei der Fehler auftritt. Vereinzelt tritt es auch in anderen Arbeitsbereichen auf. aber ich denke das liegt daran, dass CAD ziemlich viel weshab es da dann dort besonders auffällt.

Mit dem Druckserver als Test werde ich nochmal probieren und mal beobachten und mich dann wieder melden 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------

